# HDD Externe s'éjecte tout seul toutes les 5 minutes



## louischartoire (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens vous demander de l'aide car je commence a ne plus rien comprendre maintenant :

J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois un disque dur externe 2,5 Western Digital MyPasseport (1To)

Celui-ci a très bien fonctionné depuis le début, et depuis désormais 3 semaines celui-ci s'éjectait tout seul de mon Mac Mini. Au début, ce problème apparaissait lorsque j'accédait au dossier Films de mon disque dur, désormais il s'éjecte meme si je ne navigue pas dessus!

Au départ, je me suis dis que le disque dur commençait a être défectueux, j'ai donc voulu sauvegarder le maximum d'informations possible sur un autre disque, un Seagate 3,5" 2To (alimenté sur secteur) 

Desormais, les DEUX disques durs s'éjectent tout seul !!!

Je me dis alors : mon Mac Mini 2010 a de sérieux problèmes de ports USB, sauf que ce problème persiste si ces disques sont branchés sur mon MacBook Air 2010!!!

J'ai reformaté mes disques durs en HFS+, le problème persiste, en NTFS aussi ! J'ai reformaté mes Mac avec la dernière version de Mac OS X Lion, le problème est TOUJOURS présent!

Tous mes disques durs, qu'ils soient externes ou internes, ont étés vérifiés/réparés via l'utilitaire de disque de Mac OS X...

Je commence a desesperé donc si vous connaissez la solution a ce problème ce serait juste merveilleux!

Merci d'avance

NB : Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec mes Mac, mais ce problème d'auto-ejection ne se présente pas lorsque les disques sont branchés sur des PC fonctionnant sous Windows 7...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2011)

Ben la réponse à ta question a déjà été apportée un nombre considérable de fois : contrairement aux PC, les Mac respectent la norme USB à la lettre, donc une prise USB ne fournit que les 500 mA dictés par la norme en matière d'alimentation électrique. Ce sujet épinglé en tête de forum te donnera toutes les explications !


----------



## louischartoire (10 Septembre 2011)

Donc en fait vous me dites que le port USB ne délivre pas asser de puissance au disque dur externe alors que celui-ci est branché au secteur et qu'il est formaté au format Mac? 

Merci de l'aide au cas où mais ça ne répond pas a la problématique...

J'ai bien cherché partout et trouvé aucune solution au problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2011)

louischartoire a dit:


> Donc en fait vous me dites que le port USB ne délivre pas asser de puissance au disque dur externe *alors que celui-ci est branché au secteur* et qu'il est formaté au format Mac?



Ça, ce n'était pas précisé, s'il est branché au secteur, tu as un autre problème, à moins que ton alimentation secteur ne soit défectueuse (le disque se met à tourner lorsque tu le branche dessus sans le relier à un ordi ?).

Tu dis qu'il monte sur un PC alors qu'il est au format Mac, tu utilise MacDrive ou un truc du genre, pour ça ?


----------



## louischartoire (11 Septembre 2011)

Non en fait quand j'ai écris PC je parlais de mon Mac désolé, je suis uniquement équipé en Mac a la maison.

C'est asser etrange, j'ai l'impression que le problème vient de Lion (le problème n'est pas présent sur l'iMac d'un ami sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8). J'ai pourtant réinstallé le système en Mise à jour ET en clean install !

Là, je suis vraiment perdu!

NB : Le problème persiste lorsque mon 3,5 est branché sur la prise secteur seule (pas de multiplies ou autre)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2011)

louischartoire a dit:


> NB : Le problème persiste *lorsque mon 3,5 est branché* sur la prise secteur seule (pas de multiplies ou autre)





Bon soyons précis : quel est le disque qui pose problème : le 2,5 ou le 3,5 ? lorsque je parlais de vérifier l'alimentation, je parlais de celle du disque qui pose problème (j'avais compris que c'était le 2,5).

Le Western Digital 2,5", il a une alim externe ou pas ? S'il en a une, lorsque tu le branches dessus (sans le connecter à l'ordi), il tourne ou pas ? S'il n'en a pas, si tu le branches sur ton Mac sur deux prises USB (au moyen d'un câble en Y, par exemple), il monte, ou pas ?


----------



## louischartoire (11 Septembre 2011)

En fait les deux disques (2,5 et 3,5) ont ce problème, a la base c'était seulement le WD en 2,5 autoalimenté. La connectique est bizarre car c'est de l'USB3 mais en théorie retrocompatible USB2. Une fois branché, le disque tourne bien, je peux y accéder, copier et lire des fichiers, mais au bout de 5 minutes BOUM il se déconnecte tout seul...

Je m'etais dis que le disque était peut être défectueux, et avant qu'il lâche complètement j'ai acheté un HDD 3,5" Seagate alimenté sur secteur pour sauvegarder mes données, mais ce dernier a depuis le meme symptôme... Le seagate est, lui, uniquement compatible USB2.

C'est vraiment étrange car j'ai pu m'en servir pendant plusieurs semaines sans le moindre pépin.

J'ai un dernier disque dur, un Samsung 2,5" autoalimenté USB3, qui lui avait été formaté en NTFS sur un PC Windows et qui ne pose pas le moindre problème sur mes Mac Mini et MacBook Air...

Habituellement je cherche partout lorsque j'ai un problème, je fais des test et je visite tous les forums possibles et imaginable, mais là cette fois je trouve vraiment pas

C'est sympa en tous cas d'essayer de m'aider, j'apprécie! Mais le problème est toujours là et y'a des fois j'ai envie de bazarder mes Macs par la fenêtre !


----------



## kranker (6 Février 2013)

As tu trouvé une solution à ton problème ?

J'ai deux disques externes 3.5 dans des boitiers alimentés sur secteur, l'un un Seagate Barracuda 200 Go l'autre un Maxtor Diamond. Le premier en OS étendu journalisé l'autre en FAT32.

Les deux tournaient sans problème sur PC, il me semble que je n'avais pas non plus de problème à les faire tourner sur Tiger il me semble.

J'ai un Mypasseport auto alimenté qui n'a lui aucun problème de fonctionnement.

A présent je suis sur Snow Leopard, et les disques se font éjecter salement en pleine copie...
Même problème en passant par un Parallels de ma partition bootcamp...
J'ai essayé de désactiver la mise en veille du DD mais ca ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Je vais tester de faire un transfert sur un autre mac... à suivre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2013)

Si ça le fait sur plusieurs disques dont certains alimentés, alors ça vient du Mac, pas des disques. Le remède ne peut passer que par une ré-initialisation du SMC du Mac (ou de sa PMU, si c'est un PowerPC).


----------



## kranker (6 Février 2013)

Eh bien je viens de faire le test sur un autre mac sous Lion et j'ai eu le même problème.

Je viens de tester un autre câble USB sur l'un des disques et le problème semble avoir disparu.

Reste à faire le test sur le second.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2013)

kranker a dit:


> Eh bien je viens de faire le test sur un autre mac sous Lion et j'ai eu le même problème.
> 
> Je viens de tester un autre câble USB sur l'un des disques et le problème semble avoir disparu.
> 
> Reste à faire le test sur le second.



D'où l'intérêt de ne pas utiliser plusieurs disques avec le même câble. Ça me paraissait tellement évident que tu avais essayé plusieurs câbles que je n'ai même pas songé à l'évoquer


----------



## kranker (6 Février 2013)

Les deux boitiers ayant le même problème je n'avais pas pensé aux câbles.


----------

